# Good mechanic and fitter in greater LA area.



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

I am getting a new frame and will be transferring the components from my old frame to my new one. I would also like the new bike to be professionally fitted. Not a complex fitting, as I don't have any major issues, but still would like someone to determine stem length and seat adjustment.

A friend of mine has recommended Kings Bicycle in Seal Beach. Any other suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Bicycle Johns in Burbank.
Marina del Rey Bike Shop in...you guessed it Marina del Rey.
Helen's Cycles in Santa Monica.


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

*Bike Mechanis / Fitter's*

For a fitting contact Roger Young. His email address is at www.lavelodrome.com. You can also read a little bio on him.

For mechanics, try Bill Ron in Torrance/Redondo Beach. His website is www.billronbikes.com. It will be pricey if you go through him, but he's also one of the best mechanics out there. Check the bio on his page.

Other than that, I also trust Jax in Huntington Beach. Ask for Joe.


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

I used Nate Loyal. He is an independent coach/fitter, but he works out of Helen's in Santa Monica. Great guy and he really took the time to dial me in well. He even has a box full of stems which he will swap for free should you need a different size.

He was a very nice guy. I forgot to bring the cash with me to pay him. I offered to run down to the ATM and he said to just paypal him the money when I got a chance.

http://www.nateloyal.com


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Ted Ernst

Ted Ernst Bicycles
Address: 110 N Sepulveda Blvd, Manhattan Beach, CA 90266
Phone:	(310) 318-5553

Ted has raced all over the world and will spend 2 hours with you fitting you on your bike. I feel like butta on mine. Sells high-end bikes, has top-notch mechanincs and is a great guy. He created the Manhattan Beach Grand Prix.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*kings*



toronto-rider said:


> I am getting a new frame and will be transferring the components from my old frame to my new one. I would also like the new bike to be professionally fitted. Not a complex fitting, as I don't have any major issues, but still would like someone to determine stem length and seat adjustment.
> 
> A friend of mine has recommended Kings Bicycle in Seal Beach. Any other suggestions?
> Thanks


When i had a fitting with the owner he's not native english speaker, and his fit is a very stretched out racing fit- I am not sure if casual styles are accomodated, which I was not used to as a beginner at the time.


----------



## lacrepat (Oct 9, 2006)

*Hector at Velo Pasadena*

Hector at Velo Pasadena is outstanding


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

*good mechanic*

Ken at Velo pasadena really knows his stuff also.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I like Bicycle John's, especially when I need work done on my 8sp Campy stuff; they've got tons of parts, and can get whatever they don't have there. Just wish they could do something about my 7sp Suntour mech, tho....


----------



## shakawarspite (May 20, 2006)

I would second Nate Loyal at Helen's in Santa Monica.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Bicycle John in Burbank and Velo Pasadena have excellent mechanics. Both shops are kinda high pressure. Sometimes at Bicycle John I feel like I'm not good enough for them to bother with. 

Lately I've taken a liking to Sundance Cycles in Agoura Hills. Nice, down to earth bike shop owner who really seems to know his wheels. I haven't had any work done over there but it's a small super high end shop. I figure they've gotta have a good mechanic there. 

And they sell Conti tubular glue for like $2.99 or so.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

_Sometimes at Bicycle John I feel like I'm not good enough for them to bother with._

I used to get that feeling, and then I realized it was because I'd always been talking to John. Now I just talk to the peons and the vibe is much nicer...and the service guys are pretty low-key. (I noticed that if I bring in something Campy their attitude really brightens--apparently it makes me look more like a "real" cyclist to them.)


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

I third the recommendation of Nate Loyal. Great guy, and takes his time. And, you can go back if something doesn't feel right.

I also agree with the comments about bicycle johns. Sometimes you get the feeling they just want to sell you something, and will say anything to get it out the door.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Bicycle John in Burbank and Velo Pasadena have excellent mechanics. Both shops are kinda high pressure. Sometimes at Bicycle John I feel like I'm not good enough for them to bother with.
> 
> Lately I've taken a liking to Sundance Cycles in Agoura Hills. Nice, down to earth bike shop owner who really seems to know his wheels. I haven't had any work done over there but it's a small super high end shop. I figure they've gotta have a good mechanic there.
> 
> And they sell Conti tubular glue for like $2.99 or so.


I agree re: *Bicycle John's*. They are not in my area but I have had to go there a few times because only they had exactly what I needed (shoes in my size). Great stock, etc. but I had the same feeling: that I wasn't part of their "crowd" or something. Although maybe what The Walrus said is true: I think I was always talking with John too. Once, a woman helped me and she was great.

My brother used to shop at Helen's Santa Monica. Then he bought his Moots at *Sundance* and now swears by that store. He shopped around a lot and really likes Sundance. He rides with them, etc. I have not been there yet, but I want to go.

I think *Helen's Santa Monica* (Broadway) is good, with great stuff (upstairs) and good mechanics. Very nice people. Strangely, I find *Helen's Marina* (Lincoln) the opposite. Really arrogant. Not too helpful. I don't need a half-hour monologue about how good you and Cannondales are because you ride Cannondales for the team, etc. Not when I _just said_ I do not want an aluminum bike.  

*Tri-Zombies*? Hmmm...I only know the one in West LA. I find them (one guy specifically) always pretty rude.

*King's* is good but whoever posted that the ex-owner (the South American fellow) is a racer is right. Very aggressive positions. The only shop I've been in that has rollers for fitting sessions. I haven't been there in a while. I heard that one of the employees (Derek I think) bought it from the previous owner. Still very "pro" oriented.

I really like the new and vastly improved (under new ownership; again an ex-employee) *Veloworx*, on Lincoln, Really nice people. Nice bikes, too.

I have not been to any of the other shops mentioned in this thread.


----------



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

im happy im not the only one with a sour opinion of john. last year i got hit and my bike was eaten alive. i went into bicycle johns (for some unknown reason, everything in there is so overpriced) and asked the price of a da group. john flat out refused to tell me. i couldnt believe it. i guess he thought i was just some kid spinning his wheels or something. i had been in there a couple times, and although way too ritzy for me, the tri lady always helped me and was very polite. i still cant believe that the owner of a shop could be that much of an ass-hole to potential customers. 

i get all the mechanical stuff i cant do on my own done at pedalers west. its a pretty ghetto shop, but its the antithesis of bicycle johns. theyre far and away the nicest set of guys ive run into in the bike buisness.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

yarble said:


> i get all the mechanical stuff i cant do on my own done at pedalers west. its a pretty ghetto shop, but its the antithesis of bicycle johns. theyre far and away the nicest set of guys ive run into in the bike buisness.


Where is Pedalers West?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

There _is_ an alternative to dealing with John--there's a Bicycle John's in Northridge, on Reseda between Nordhoff and Parthenia. I haven't been in there yet, so I can't vouch for it one way or another, but if you're in the area, what have you got to lose by checking it out?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The Walrus said:


> There _is_ an alternative to dealing with John--there's a Bicycle John's in Northridge, on Reseda between Nordhoff and Parthenia. I haven't been in there yet, so I can't vouch for it one way or another, but if you're in the area, what have you got to lose by checking it out?


I was there. It's a tiny shop with some high end frames hanging from the rafters. One laid back guy at at the behind the counter wrenching a Trek.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

sbrsport said:


> I also agree with the comments about bicycle johns. Sometimes you get the feeling they just want to sell you something, and will say anything to get it out the door.


I was there last weekend and test rode a couple of bikes. The guy, Leo - the small, skinny, olive skinned clerk - didn't want to move the saddle forward on one of the bikes I test rode. He was only willing to deal with the seatpost height. And this bike I rode was a one of those upright American frame with steep angles so it really needed to have the saddle farther back.

I think the name of the lady who works there is Sharon. She is very helpful.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

OOPS! ! ! So, I take it we haven't found the holy grail of bike shops here...O well--I tried.


----------



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

cadence90 said:


> Where is Pedalers West?


412 North Maclay Avenue
San Fernando, CA 91340

like i said, its a tiny ghetto shop but populated with nice people. they dont have alot on hand, but if you want it theyll get it. the part about them i most respect is their honesty. i was in there picking up some tiny parts and was talking to one of the guys about the sram stuff. his answers were quite refreshing, especially considering they sell sram groups.


----------



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

The Walrus said:


> There _is_ an alternative to dealing with John--there's a Bicycle John's in Northridge, on Reseda between Nordhoff and Parthenia. I haven't been in there yet, so I can't vouch for it one way or another, but if you're in the area, what have you got to lose by checking it out?


talking about northridge...

every monday i (am forced to) read to old people at the senior center on reseda and victory. when i was goin down reseda i noticed a shop called reseda cyclery or something like that. its probably half way between cycle world and victory. from the outside it looked like it had a ton of inventory, anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Reseda Cyclery is an old school, stone age, down market bicycle shop. If you're looking for a hybrid for your Auntie or Uncle, it's fine. They have some off-beat commuter stuff, too - like metal baskets you can hang on your handlebars. For the most part, though, it isn't very good.

As for the Bicycle Johns in Northridge, it's mellow, happy, friendly and tiny. It's now on my regular itinerary when I'm looking for bicycle stuff in the Northwest Valley, but they don't often have what I need. Cycle World, at Reseda and Parthenia, is still a good deal better.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

I think *Helen's Santa Monica* (Broadway) is good, with great stuff (upstairs) and good mechanics. Very nice people. Strangely, I find *Helen's Marina* (Lincoln) the opposite. Really arrogant. Not too helpful.

Weird i had the same experience.Santa monica....really nice and helpfull Venice..wow what happend...they really turned me off.


----------



## rizorith (Aug 4, 2006)

I've been going to Budget Bicycles in Eagle Rock/Glendale and so far so good. I'm only a few months into roadbiking so take this however you want, but I just get the idea that they know what they're talking about and both of the people who work there ride road bikes regularly. They're very friendly, knew my name the 3rd time I came in and after a major bike tuneup and some minor purchases, gave me a break on some clothes. They sell some of the smaller production road bikes out there, with the exception of Trek. I was fit by Oscar (owner) but since it was my first fitting I really didn't know what to expect. The bike definitely fits better than before though. Only downside is they don't do fittings on weekends because they get pretty busy and they like to spend a lot of time with you.

I went to a place in Burbank (something cyclery) and was pretty unimpressed. I was looking at a Felt F90 bike and the guy there didn't even know what components it had or what the frame was made of. That was enough for me. I'm told their mechanical work is cheaper than ProBike though.


----------

